# Thoughts on honey sticks



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Wouldn't it take longer to fill one 3' straw than three 1' straws becuase of a loss in velocity due to friction (given the same pressure forcing the honey into the straw). It may not make much of a difference with water, but with a high viscocity fluid like honey it might make a noticeable difference.

I never took fluid flow in college, perhaps a chemical engineer *poke Jim* could correct me.

-Tim


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I question how many people make thier own sticks and actually make any money at all, when adding in supplies/equipment, honey, time and labor, etc. I can go directly to a supplier and buy bulk 100 sticks per bag at 7.90 per bag (10 bags or more at a time). I resell them at wholesale to my markets at 15.00 or sell them myself for 25.00 per hundred for end user operations.

I had thought about making sticks, but when I sat down and figured the extra cost and labor issues, the profit margin is just not worth my time and effort. I figured I needed to be pushing a very large number of sticks to make it worth it.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

It is amazing the different perspective you get on time vs money when you do this for at least part of your living. So much of what we do is extremely labor intensive. I too thought about buying a machine but came to the same conclusion. It seems like one of those tedious tasks that one would have to specialize in to become proficient enough to do it well. I know I get sick of filling jars, especially bears and 1's, Straws would likely put me in the padded room.


----------

